# Mouse in the house! help!



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am not a girly-girl who gets all scared & skeeved out if there is a mouse in the house. But....
I found a rodentia poo on the bedspread last night. Looks to be of a mouse-sized bore, but then again, I'm not sure if it might not be a chipmunk's. So, question one: is there a website with a side-by-side, comparison poo pic?

Question two: the poo was on the second floor of the house, in a bedroom. Is this odd? Don't they usually come in on 1st floors & hang out in the kitchen?? We had mousies when we lived on a farm in Vermont...they somehow came in to the basement (we think they made a hole between the foundation & house itself..but we didn't really care as it was a rental hosue) & then upstairs to kitchen. How would they get into a second floor? The eaves?? I need to try to find the entrance so I can stop 'em. Maybe my Killer Poodle can sniff 'em out...?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Poo photos - I'm afraid to type that in as a search term

Here's an article about mice you might find useful. Seeing as how they can climb vertical surfaces, no floor of the house is safe from entry once they get into your house. They can also get through unbelievably tiny openings.

http://doyourownpestcontrol.com/mice.htm


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

in the past when we have had wild rodents in our house we have had to watch my birds cage a lot because even though we clean it everyday, he is messy and throws seeds all around, and the shrews loved that. They would hide under his cage in the tray area under the newspaper. We have never had mice, at this house we've had shrews, which look a lot like mice but their noses are different and they have much longer tails. At the cabin in the mountains that my family had when me and my cousins were little, we had chipmunks. They would eat our toilet paper and nibble holes in our beds and they would make nests in the mattress. Because we only went to the cabin on vacations, we didnt live there, they had time to do real damage. At the cabin the chipmunks for the most part stayed on the second story, but that might just be because they made holes in the roof and climbed in that way. The bathroom was downstairs though so they went there too to eat the toilet paper. but they never seemed to go to other parts of the downstairs. and also, in the houses ive live in we have only had wild rodents once, and they were very annoying for the winter months of a particular year(i think 07) but we have never been bothered again. Which I guess is odd. The way we figured out they were shrews and not mice is because I saw one run into the bathroom, and i closed the door locking me and it in the room and it couldn't escape so after a few minutes of me chasing it with a cup(lol) I caught it and it was plain to see it wasnt a mouse. I think that's the only way to tell what yours might be too, rodents which are the same size probely have poop that looks the same so i don't see how finding a site like that would be much help.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

If you weren't so far away I'd lend you a cat or two...know anyone with cats?


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

We live a wooded area, and we had problems with mice coming in during cold weather until we got our first snake. I don't know if they could scent him or what, but we never had mice after that. As to how they got up to the second floor of your house...they did in mine too, but we never actually found out how they did it. They can go just about anywhere, and they climb very well. So unless you want to set out mouse bait or some traps, your best option would be to get a pet snake.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a believer in old fashioned mouse traps. Peanut butter on the trap works well.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone. We figure it must be a mousie, because I can't imagine a chipmunk making a tangerine sized hole to get in(we have the chippie Hefner mansion under our front porch & thought he might have chewed his way in ...as long as he doesn't eat my flowers, he can live.) Gotta run & get mouse traps tomorrow. I'm sure my 5 & 12 year olds will enjoy The Hunt.

Took the Killer Poodle upstairs to sniff around. He was too worried we were going to give him a bath & never found anything. And yes, I would import a friend's cat, but I am *very* allergic to cats. Now I gotta put all the treat bags I made into a bin to protect them from mousie feet.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I've got one word for you - Exterminator.
Poison Bait and then close off all Entrances they come in.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL...so the dog went upstairs on his own a few nights ago, something he NEVER does because The Horrible Bathtub is up there. I called him down and he came down with a BIG SMILE on his face, all happy & licking his lips. I was worried he was up there licking at the peanut butter in the trap and would get his tongue caught. I checked the traps, and they had not been licked. But then again, we haven't caught the mouse, either. **I think he caught & ate the mouse**. He caught a shrew or mole-thing last year & ate the eyeballs out of it, so we know he knows how to get 'em. Ewwww....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

My cat (frank) catches mice and chipmunks and brings them inside.Sometimes dead, sometimes not. So cats are not always the solution to the mouse problem.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> My cat (frank) catches mice and chipmunks and brings them inside.Sometimes dead, sometimes not. So cats are not always the solution to the mouse problem.


Sometimes they bring in half a mouse (and that belongs on the "Things That Make You Go EEWWW!" thread)


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

You have weak and un-skilled cats...perhaps you need the help of a elite force. If you have a problem, no one else can help, and if you can find them. Maybe you can hire....The "M" Team


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL. Your ginormous cats probably eat the MAILMAN, Creep!

So far- no mousies. Gonna give the dog his dewormer today just to make sure he didn't eat the dang mouse. My dog is such a dork- it's like having a bumbling retiree moseying around the house all day...getting into things, being lazy, wanting to go outside just to look around....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> LOL. Your ginormous cats probably eat the MAILMAN, Creep!
> 
> So far- no mousies. Gonna give the dog his dewormer today just to make sure he didn't eat the dang mouse. My dog is such a dork- it's like having a bumbling retiree moseying around the house all day...getting into things, being lazy, wanting to go outside just to look around....


Ah, so you did hire The Creepster?:googly::jol:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

(I found a rodentia poo on the bedspread last night.)
some one needs to stop eating in bed


----------

